# What's that thing called...



## jwbryson1 (Oct 7, 2011)

that screws into the bottom of the camera body and attaches the camera to the tripod head?  

I keep losing mine.  I have a Manfrotto 190XPROB.  Is there someplace that you can buy replacements of that part?  Adorama?  B&H?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 7, 2011)

A plate? Go right to the Manfrotto website....there is one center here in NJ...you can call them and they will send it to you. For a fee of course.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Quick release plate may be the answer...


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2011)

I call mine  the "wherethehe((isthatgot-dam-tripod-quick-release plate". Yes, replacements are sold wherever fine tripods are sold. And you and I know why too...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 7, 2011)

manfrotto plate

Reminds me I need a second one too.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Found it on Adorama.  3157N plate.  $14.  Thanks!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn things keep walking away!!  Heh heh heh...:lmao:


----------



## Tony S (Oct 7, 2011)

With all the ones we seem to be losing there should be a ton of them on Craigslist.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 7, 2011)

I just buy 'em for $9 at the local camera store.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 7, 2011)

I've lost the C-shaped lock washer on the camera side of the QR plate.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 8, 2011)

kundalini said:


> I've lost the C-shaped lock washer on the camera side of the QR plate.


They're called 'E-clips'.  Easily available from any fastener supplier.


----------

